# RAD Home Theater in Central Florida



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Due to some serious life changes I decided to move to Central Florida last fall. Due to my living conditions at the time I had to put RAD on the back burner. But now I'm into my own place, with a decent sized garage to do my woodworking. So I'm back!

Anyway, if there are any of you guys out there in the Central Florida area that need any of my services, such as running wires in walls, attics, etc. please let me know. Here is a link to my services page on my website.

http://www.radhometheater.com/services.htm


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Brian... if we work out this speaker deal then maybe we can meet up half way and save some shipping cost.

How far are you from Tallahassee?


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Sonnie,

It looks like it's roughly 350 miles, or about a 5 hour drive, according to mapquest. I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Farther than I thought. We might have to do Gainsville. Or who knows... I might drive down there and talk you out of a truck load.


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

LOL!! If you're willing to come pick them up then we can build them even BIGGER!!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... well... my ceilings are close to 8 feet tall and I've got about 24 inches between the side of the screen and the wall. I don't mind a depth of 36" or so. Just how big we talking? I may be able to sell my SVS subs and forget about IB. :yikes:


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

We've decided at the last minute to go see my mother up in Macon, GA since she's having surgery a week from Tuesday and we're off through this Tuesday. We're driving Ashley's brand new Dodge Charger so it'll be a nice trip. In any event, I'll be back online later this evening at her place and we can discuss this more then.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey... get my speakers ready and bring them with you! Macon ain't that far from me. :R

I was just kidding about the big speakers... I really like the narrow multiple arrays better. They look appealing to me and fit nicely in my room.


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

We could possibly go with big, narrow towers with side firing subs or something like that. Could be interesting. I don't have my laptop with me so I can't look at any potential designs until Wednesday. But it's definitely do-able. 

BTW, where exactly in LA are you located? Must not be too far away if you went all the way to Valdosta to go to a theme park.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd rather not have side firing subs if we can eliminate them. I don't have them now, but will with my new RM30's that are coming in... only because it wasn't an option on the new MLS cabinets I'm getting. They ain't gonna do me much good since I'm crossing over at 80hz anyway, but for selling them it might be good... especially for someone into two channel. 

No big hurry on the design, we got plenty of time. Enjoy your visit.


We are in Luverne, Alabama... both Angie and I work in Troy, 20 minutes northeast. You may have heard of Troy State, now Troy University. Troy is about 50 miles north of Dothan and about 45 miles south of Montgomery on highway 231. Hwy 231 runs to Panama City as well as Hwy 331, which runs through Luverne. We are a good 4 hours from Valdosta. It's about like driving to Atlanta, except to Atlanta is all interstate driving.


----------

